
Show HN: The New CloudRail – API Integrations Made Easy - licobo
https://cloudrail.com
======
licobo
After our simple libraries for API abstraction we've now released a full
product to handle API integrations. It still offers unified APIs for several
use cases but also what we call API Change Management. We monitor all APIs for
changes, update the integrations and notify you only if you are affected.
Moreover we added statistics about how your customers use API integrations.
Looking forward to hear your feedback!

